# Eureka Mignon advice



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Since my coffee consumption has gone up a bit recently i've started thinking i should upgrade from my Porlex, my 'muscles' will suffer but the time it will take to make an espresso should very much improve!

I know a lot of people go for the MC2 as a starter grinder but im not the biggest fan of its looks and i kind of want to only buy once, rather than buying a number of grinders over a few years. SO this brings me to the Eureka Mignon, its within budget, i read a great review of it on Bella Barista, its small and it looks good.

I know many of you would suggest a 2nd hand Mazzer but with me looking to buy a house in the next 18 months or so i (or my girlfriend) wont really want to commit such a huge amount of counter space for it.

So im just wondering what current owners think of this grinder, can you imagine it lasting a while? What espresso machine do you have, does it do it justice? I ask as i would like this grinder to last as i update my machine (hopefully to an Expobar Leva at some point). Also, is there any other small, good looking grinders i should be looking at?

Bit wordy, but thanks for sticking with it, and thanks (in advance) for any advice!

P.S, may as well put the feelers out as to what people would pay for a 3 month old Porlex so i can decide if its worth selling


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had a Mignon for 2 years or so now and I do not think there is anything that comes even close it, and that includes the Vario. Yes, I have owned that as well!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I am very happy with mine. As an espresso grinder for domestic use I don't think there is any better, not including over the top commercial machines designed to do hundreds of shots a day!


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I looked at the vario and like the look of it and how it works, just more drawn to the heavy metal casing of the Mignon, plus i feel with just having a turning knob it has less that can go wrong.

dfk41, do you think it would last a good while both in terms of build and ability if i wasnt to get upgradeitis?


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> I am very happy with mine. As an espresso grinder for domestic use I don't think there is any better, not including over the top commercial machines designed to do hundreds of shots a day!


I've read a lot of people say this and thats a big part of whats swaying me towards it. I get that Mazzers etc are better but the size and cost (new) puts me off a little. So really just looking for something that can produce excellent results for domestic use for years to come!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Lots of people buy a Mazzer siting that the build quality is superior, well I would hope so as it is built for the commercial market place. There is no reason to believe that the Mignon would not have a long life time in a domestic setting, certainly never heard any grumbles about it on that part.

It has smaller flat burrs which often lead to overheating of the grinds, however this is certainly not an issue and many have noted that the grind quality is on a par with much larger and expensive grinders. The grind adjuster is very good and once in the right area only tiny adjustments required.

The down side would be the doserless which is messy, but can be mitigated with good work practices. It is also clumpy when new (most grinders are when new) but after 2/3kg of beans this is vastly reduced. The timer adjustment is underneath the base which is not ideal. However I just turn this to the max as I only do doubles and then toggle to pulse for the last few grams.

I think it is a top machine for home use. If you are particularly plush and have the space a Titan will be noticeably better, for all others I would say this is the best (I have had several others in the past).


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Great post Forza, loads of help. And the clumping issue isn't much of a problem as i usually give the grinds a little stir anyway.

This forum really isnt helping my bank balance!


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

MC2 was top of my list until I was introduced to the Mignon. I've been using mine for a little over a week and I absolutely love it. It looks great on the Worktop, it was a doddle to set up and has maintained a consistently good grind. It is beautifully put together and feels extremely solid. Size wise it complements my Gaggia classic very nicely. Yes, it is clumpy at the moment, but this makes me gently tamp the coffee down with my finger which not only helps with channeling but feels so nice to touch as well. The instructions focus more upon safety than on usage but the is plenty of instruction on here so that really isn't an issue.

if you like the look of the unit in the adverts I would say that it looks even better in the real world.

I have no hesitation what so ever in recommending it.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh, and can i just ask those with experience with these, how easy is it to switch between grinding for brewed and espresso? Not something i would do often, but on the odd occasion i like a brewed coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The mark Two machines now grind on demand, in other words as long as the pf touches the base plate it grinds. The Mignon is built to last. The Vario is not. The Vario came to the market amongst the largest hype up I have ever seen and has developed a cult following. Lets face ot, at the end of the day we all think that our own equipment is the best, and I suppose I am no different. Except, I have owned more expensive grinders than the Vario and the Mignon but still state that the Mignon more thanholds it own. In the question of durability, the Vario is constructed largely of plastic, which you eithe rlove or hate. it has ceramic burrs, which you either love or hate. For certain though, if I had to be hit over the head with one or the other I would choose the Vario, if that makes sense!

Mine only clumps if I get a bean with a lot of static. it is messy, but you can work around that or do what I do, and just sweep up regularly!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Mignon has a worm screw, and once you have dialled it in, there is very little adjustment needed. To switch between coarsed and finer grinds, will be a case of working out how many turns and then rembering!


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> For certain though, if I had to be hit over the head with one or the other I would choose the Vario, if that makes sense!


Great way of putting it, makes perfect sense


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

It wouldn't be ideal switching between espresso and brewed although the unique worm drive (less turns required and more stable as the bottom burr moves not the top) but could be done if you noted down number of turns to which number. Perhaps a minor gripe if you we're doing this would be no marker as you turn against the numbered dial. A simple mod could be made I'm sure but for just espresso this is not an issue.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> It wouldn't be ideal switching between espresso and brewed although the unique worm drive (less turns required and more stable as the bottom burr moves not the top) but could be done if you noted down number of turns to which number. Perhaps a minor gripe if you we're doing this would be no marker as you turn against the numbered dial. A simple mod could be made I'm sure but for just espresso this is not an issue.


I was wondering if there was a mark. So i guess its just a case of dialling it in and adjusting slightly up or down according to the numbers (for espresso that is).

Cheers for all you helps guys!


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I have had all 3 of the grinders you mention and I like the Mignon the best. With regards to the adjustment you just have to dial it in stepless. The numbers are wherever the Italian man stuck the sticker on that day i.e. 2 is not necessarily near the beginning or the end of the scale







.


----------

